# Whats your fashion profile?



## Shoediva (Oct 1, 2004)

_Each zodiac sign has its own sense of fashion and style. Aries can usually be found in red, Scorpio is dressed to kill and Sagittarius doesn't much care what it wears, so long as the clothing gives them room to move. What you wear can say a lot about who you are and what you want out of life. Click on your sign below to find your fashion horoscope._

*Aries*

The Ram wants to be first in everything. This means you probably know, up to the minute, all about the current trends in fashion. One step ahead of the game, you're a trendsetter. Not afraid to try new things, as long as they appeal to your sense of fun and adventure, you'll wear the most daring of styles. As soon as you see a new item on the rack, you know it'll be the latest trend, and you're not afraid to spend your hard-earned cash to be the first to have 'the look.' In the eighties, you might have been the first to wear shoulder pads (and the first to rip them out toward the end of the decade), and in the nineties you were first in line for that eyebrow piercing. More conservative Aries turned on the television in the mid-nineties and went right out to get their 'Friends' haircut.

True to its fiery nature, the Ram prefers black and red clothing. Not one to go for the tailored look, your closet resembles Noah's Ark, full of all shapes, sizes, colors and fabrics. Rest assured, though, it all looks really good once it goes on your body. You know that flowers are out and solids are in. As far as makeup goes, dramatic eyes do you best, with bright red lipstick to match your fiery hair. Your Sign rules the head, so your best accessory is a hat and sparkling diamonds to adorn your neck and fingers.

*Fave Label: Gucci *

Would Look Good On: Sarah Jessica Parker

*Taurus*

The pristine Bull would never be caught wearing anything off the rack. Face it, you're a label snob the likes of which any designer would be proud. You would know exactly what to wear to dinner with royalty, and even your workout clothes are created by big-name designers. Only the finest of imported fabrics will do. Anything that is rough to the touch just wouldn't be civilized. Never willing to sacrifice quality, you are quite capable of spending your last dime to get that gorgeous, classical suit tailor-made. Price is no object because you know that when you find that perfect garment, it will be yours forever. Well-made clothes never, go out of style. Trends and fashion are not the most important part of your wardrobe. Stiletto heels are silly things when flats are much more comfortable.

For Taurus, their best feature is often the neck. Classy chokers and necklaces look marvelous on you, and tying on a scarf appeals to the most classic part of your nature. You should wear your hair up and decorate it with emeralds. Bright colors and flashy glamour can be left for the plebeians, you will stick to your browns, beiges and khakis. With your sense of fashion, you will never be underdressed for any occasion, and you will always look good.

*Fave Label: Marc Jacobs for Louis Vuitton *

Would Look Good On: Cate Blanchett

*Gemini*

Every day is an adventure for the Twins. You probably open your closet in the morning to have a mountain of crumpled garments cascade onto your head. Once you dig through the mess, it is only a question of figuring out what you feel like that day and throwing on the clothing to match. You follow trends halfheartedly because you become bored with them quickly. If a new trend hits you every day, you're ready to embrace that new trend -- if only for the next 24 hours. You're a bit conscious of your wallet when going clothing shopping, but if you find the fuzziest pair of slippers you've ever set your feet in, not much is going to stop you from making them yours. You probably don't care about, or even look at, what the label on your new garment says, as long as you like the way it looks and feels.

You may do well in tank tops to show off your arms, and you can never go wrong with blue denim. If you think about putting on makeup in the morning, it's probably very light, perhaps only lip gloss to give you even more than your natural shine. Arm bands and dangly bracelets are a must unless, like tight clothing, they're too constricting. Experimental Gemini is willing to try anything once, but your hair is usually pretty simple, with only twin braids to bring out your inner nature.

*Fave Label: Alexander McQueen*

Would Look Good On: Angelina Jolie

*Cancer*

Happiness is a sweater that has been your friend for years. Almost as attached to clothing as you are to your loved ones, you've spent years trying to bring back parachute pants, nehru jackets and jumpsuits. Some of these things may still be in your wardrobe, as will the most comfortable styles from every trend that catches your eye from now on. Even clad in the most traditional or comfortable of garb, you always keep an air of femininity about your wardrobe. Lace takes precedence over denim, and cargo pants are definitely out. One of the only things you spend haphazardly on is lingerie, from sports bras to sultry nighties. A favorite outfit might be a long, flowing skirt with a v-neck sweater and a raincoat. On warm days, beachwear and wraps with sandals are a must.

Long necklaces and pretty jewelry makes any outfit complete. Pearls are a favorite, and any shade of green is a pleasure to don. You probably don't go much for makeup, unless it is soft and easy to manage. You might not even own a blow dryer, preferring to let your hair dry naturally and hang down over your shoulders. On busy or windy days, you may only pause to pull it back in a loose knot. Cancer prefers to dress for the comforts of home and isn't given to new trends, but you know how to look for the world outside.

*Fave Label: Ralph Lauren*

Would Look Good On: Liv Tyler

*Leo*

The Lion rules the roost and wants the best of everything. If a garment is out of your budget, it must be yours. Price tags and labels rule what you buy. If the fashion mags haven't heard of a designer, you drop them like a hot coal. You could never be seen in public wearing anything but top quality. Comfort comes last in your book. If the latest trend requires pants t hat cut off your circulation and wobbly platform shoes, that's exactly what you'll be squeezing into and stumbling about on. Anything daring with a bold display of colors is your cup of tea, as long as it makes you look good. Business suits are for the workplace, and you wear them well, but in your own time you prefer flowing, elegant garments, custom tailored to your shape. It's imperative that you look the part of royalty.

You excel at wearing flashy, pricey jewelry. Your Sign rules the back, so going backless or strapless to the right soiree is never out of place. Favorite colors are gold, bronze and orange, whether you choose to wear these as an electric splash or a bold statement is your decision. You'll purr over anything that calls attention to the Lion's mane, whether is be handcrafted barrettes, colorful rubber bands or jeweled tiaras. One thing is for certain: Leo knows how to dress for success.

*Fave Label: Versace*

Would Look Good On: Madonna

*Virgo*

Every night before bed, Virgo, armed with a can of starch, can be found dutifully slaving over the ironing board. You take good care of your clothes, and they return the favor. A minimalist by nature, you sniff at trends that require pants so big you need to hold them up. As well, you disdain any clothing you can't move in. The thought of girdles makes you laugh outright. Price is important when you're picking out this season's wardrobe. You would never go to the sales rack to buy something under par, preferring instead to spend more for better quality. When you leave the house, you're wearing traditional styles with pleats ironed to a perfect angle, and there is not a speck of lint to be seen. The outfits you buy are simple, tailored to fit and will last a lifetime.

For fun the normally conservative Virgo might give in and wear a crop top to display a belly of which they can be truly proud. With hair in a bun, or pulled back in some other neat, out-of-the-way style, you fit in naturally with every season's trend. Nothing but earth tones for your closet. Natural colors and fabrics in browns and beiges fit you just fine. Not given to wearing much jewelry, you might try out a sardonyx, the earthier member of the onyx family, to add that bit of glamour without insulting your skin tone.

*Fave Label: Calvin Klein *

Would Look Good On: Cameron Diaz

*Libra*

The Scales make the best shopping buddy. Because of your excellent taste, off-the-rack is usually not quite good enough. Friends and family know to come to you during a fashion crisis, if they have the time to wait for you to make up your mind. Standing in front of your closet in the morning is a case of so many choices, so little time. You know everything in there works, the trick is to decide which one works best today. When your paycheck comes, you go shopping, and darn any price tag that gets in your way. You're a trendsetter when it comes to spicing up a classical look. Always tailored and impeccable, you still manage to keep up with the hottest trends in your own way. There's no throwing on an outfit in the morning, you put yourself together so you're head-to-toe in synch.

There are no extraneous piercings on your body, if you have an earring in your right ear, there's one in your left as well. Everything you wear is balanced, from your choice of color to the distance between the pinstripes on your suit. Your makeup is so impeccable that it almost looks like you're not wearing any. Jewelry, too, only serves to highlight your best features. The rich shade of the sapphire works best with your desire for comfortable blue tones. Libra loves to shop, and it shows.

*Fave Label: Giorgio Armani *

Would Look Good On: Gwyneth Paltrow

*Scorpio*

The always sexy Scorpion is hard to categorize. One day you could be sleek in the latest look, but the next you're kicking back in something romantic and flowy. Whatever you're wearing, and for whatever reason, you've probably got some ulterior motive. When you go out on the town in something short and skimpy, you're probably on the prowl for a partner who'll offer some fun in the P.M. You'll put on a pricey power suit if that's what it takes to score a high-level corporate job. You follow trends as long as they suit you, but you're no slave to fashion. If everyone went around with partially-shaven eyebrows, you would probably refrain. Hey, you've got class! On the other hand, you may have been first in line to partake in your pick of the best retro styles.

You'll either wear a lot of jewelry or no jewelry at all. Your hair might be long and luscious or short at spiky. You could wear wigs and costume paint, as long as how you're shaping yourself to look matches your changeable inner nature on that particular day. Scorpio is a master of disguise. You could wear makeup like a mask, or take it all off so those around you think you're revealing the bare truth. Your hidden, or not so hidden passion, is silky, sensual undergarments in black or red.

*Fave Label: Miu Miu *

Would Look Good On: Winona Ryder

*Sagittarius*

The Archer is usually more at home under the stars than indoors, but even the illustrious explorer needs to wear clothing. Not big on fashion, and not really caring about making a statement, you dress in comfortable clothes that allow freedom of movement and can handle the rugged nature of your existence. Clothing made out of hemp or other natural fibers suit you best. If you finally manage to render a garment unwearable for the holes, you can give it a proper burial to return it to the earth. Hippie days are not past yet, for long skirts, ponchos and loose-fit jeans suit you perfectly.

Sportswear of any kind suits your lifestyle. You may look out of place during dressy occasions, but you're not so concerned about what others think of your looks, concentrating instead on letting them in on the inner levels of your knowledge.

Hiking boots or sandals adorn your feet on most days. Going barefoot is not too rare, either. Makeup is a pain and jewelry just gets in the way, broken or lost, so you simply don't wear any. Strong colors, particularly navy blue, lifts your spirits, but you rarely bother to match your clothing. Sagittarius men have no problem with scraggly beards, and a woman's hair is something to turn into natural dreadlocks, shave off or throw back in a ponytail. Your colorful clothing causes smiles as you go, unassuming, on your way.

*Fave Label: Marc Jacobs*

Would Look Good On: Katie Holmes

*Capricorn*

The Goat is more comfortable in business suits than sweats, and no-nonsense heels than sandals. You are reasonable enough to want the best, but not to expect to get it on your frugal budget. There's no snob in your nature to stop you from going straight for the bargain rack and looking for the best the sales stickers have to offer. All your clothing is practical. It may not be the latest cut, but it still looks good enough to let your business associates know that you're serious about your career. If the price is right, you'll go so far as to get your clothing tailored, as long as it retains its classic, timeless style. For relaxation, you might wear pedal pushers, and leg warmers are a must at the gym. You may hunt for bargains, but you dress for success.

What you save on clothes, you splurge on accessories. Your jewelry is simple, but expensive. You can be classy without being gaudy, and an amethyst here or there never harmed anyone. Other than that, earthy you prefers browns, beiges and khaki. Your hair is not a big issue, as long as it's short, attractive and can be styled in less than five minutes. Combining adornment with use, Capricorn was one of the first to wear calculator watches, though pagers and cell phones are now the chief adornment to your pockets or purses.

*Fave Label: Donna Karan *

Would Look Good On: Christy Turlington

*Aquarius*

You'll never see a Water Bearer shopping in one of those big, corporate fashion dens that make their profit from monopolies and sweatshops. Thrift stores suit you much better, where you can get the most interesting clothes at the least damage to your pocketbook. You keep up with trends in your own way. You don't buy the new retro fashions, rather you find clothing from the time that this retro was new. Colorful clothing made from hemp, or anything that has shock value, is scattered about your wardrobe. You always have one jump on the next trend, whether or not it finds its way into popular culture. Among the mismatched, eclectic, daring garments in your possession, there is probably at least one gown or suit that is perfectly tailored, perfectly elegant and definitely expensive.

Ankles, though often sprained, are your Sign's favorite body part. Indulge in this by wearing anklets, strappy sandals and t-length skirts. Your hair is constantly changing -- you first dyed it green to shock your parents, but later just kept changing the color to catch the attention of the rest of the world. Henna is useful for this scheme. The makeup you wear is bright, fun and completely cruelty free. If you don't feel like it, though, you won't wear any at all. Adorning your body and clothing with turquoise is a good bet for adding beauty into your life.

*Fave Label: Anna Sui *

Would Look Good On: Christina Ricci

*Pisces*

The Fish likes to be able to flow in and out of clothing with ease. Most at home barefoot, in long, flowing skirts, you are most in tune with the world around you when your clothing is comfortable to the point of nonexistence. Clothes are, in fact, a social construct. You know you can't wander about naked, though, so you go to bargain stores and thrift shops to get yours. If you had it your way, you would probably go about in a bathing suit all day, throwing on a plastic bag or two when it got cold. You're flexible, though. If you buy a power suit and wear it like you mean it, you will eventually grow into it. Once you get past the hang-up of having something on your feet, you're prone to buying tons of shoes, so at least your toes can have some variety in their prison.

Moonstones are a good bet to adorn your body in strange places. Belly chains, anklets and, especially, toe rings cast a fantastical glimmer over whatever it is you're wearing. Hair that is long and tangled quickly becomes hair that is long and braided when the Fish needs a quick fix. When left in your natural state, you don't give a lot of thought to clothing. Pisces is a chameleon, however, so wherever you go and whatever you do, you never need to worry about fitting in.

*Fave Label: Stella McCartney Would Look Good On: Drew Barrymore *

Article from women.com


----------



## katrink (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG I am Scorpio to a tee. I do have a little aquarius and pisces thrown in I guess because I love thrift shopping.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Oct 1, 2004)

*Whoohoo! I'm a Saggitarius style! I've always loved Marc Jacobs clothes...no surprise.*

*Sagittarius*

The Archer is usually more at home under the stars than indoors, but even the illustrious explorer needs to wear clothing. Not big on fashion, and not really caring about making a statement, you dress in comfortable clothes that allow freedom of movement and can handle the rugged nature of your existence. Clothing made out of hemp or other natural fibers suit you best. If you finally manage to render a garment unwearable for the holes, you can give it a proper burial to return it to the earth. Hippie days are not past yet, for long skirts, ponchos and loose-fit jeans suit you perfectly.

Sportswear of any kind suits your lifestyle. You may look out of place during dressy occasions, but you're not so concerned about what others think of your looks, concentrating instead on letting them in on the inner levels of your knowledge.

Hiking boots or sandals adorn your feet on most days. Going barefoot is not too rare, either. Makeup is a pain and jewelry just gets in the way, broken or lost, so you simply don't wear any. Strong colors, particularly navy blue, lifts your spirits, but you rarely bother to match your clothing. Sagittarius men have no problem with scraggly beards, and a woman's hair is something to turn into natural dreadlocks, shave off or throw back in a ponytail. Your colorful clothing causes smiles as you go, unassuming, on your way.

*Fave Label: Marc Jacobs*

Would Look Good On: Katie Holmes


----------



## allisong (Oct 2, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* _Each zodiac sign has its own sense of fashion and style. Aries can usually be found in red, Scorpio is dressed to kill and Sagittarius doesn't much care what it wears, so long as the clothing gives them room to move. What you wear can say a lot about who you are and what you want out of life. Click on your sign below to find your fashion horoscope._ 

*Aries*

The Ram wants to be first in everything. This means you probably know, up to the minute, all about the current trends in fashion. One step ahead of the game, you're a trendsetter. Not afraid to try new things, as long as they appeal to your sense of fun and adventure, you'll wear the most daring of styles. As soon as you see a new item on the rack, you know it'll be the latest trend, and you're not afraid to spend your hard-earned cash to be the first to have 'the look.' In the eighties, you might have been the first to wear shoulder pads (and the first to rip them out toward the end of the decade), and in the nineties you were first in line for that eyebrow piercing. More conservative Aries turned on the television in the mid-nineties and went right out to get their 'Friends' haircut.

True to its fiery nature, the Ram prefers black and red clothing. Not one to go for the tailored look, your closet resembles Noah's Ark, full of all shapes, sizes, colors and fabrics. Rest assured, though, it all looks really good once it goes on your body. You know that flowers are out and solids are in. As far as makeup goes, dramatic eyes do you best, with bright red lipstick to match your fiery hair. Your Sign rules the head, so your best accessory is a hat and sparkling diamonds to adorn your neck and fingers.

*Fave Label: Gucci *

Would Look Good On: Sarah Jessica Parker

*Taurus*

The pristine Bull would never be caught wearing anything off the rack. Face it, you're a label snob the likes of which any designer would be proud. You would know exactly what to wear to dinner with royalty, and even your workout clothes are created by big-name designers. Only the finest of imported fabrics will do. Anything that is rough to the touch just wouldn't be civilized. Never willing to sacrifice quality, you are quite capable of spending your last dime to get that gorgeous, classical suit tailor-made. Price is no object because you know that when you find that perfect garment, it will be yours forever. Well-made clothes never, go out of style. Trends and fashion are not the most important part of your wardrobe. Stiletto heels are silly things when flats are much more comfortable.

For Taurus, their best feature is often the neck. Classy chokers and necklaces look marvelous on you, and tying on a scarf appeals to the most classic part of your nature. You should wear your hair up and decorate it with emeralds. Bright colors and flashy glamour can be left for the plebeians, you will stick to your browns, beiges and khakis. With your sense of fashion, you will never be underdressed for any occasion, and you will always look good.

*Fave Label: Marc Jacobs for Louis Vuitton *

Would Look Good On: Cate Blanchett

*Gemini*

Every day is an adventure for the Twins. You probably open your closet in the morning to have a mountain of crumpled garments cascade onto your head. Once you dig through the mess, it is only a question of figuring out what you feel like that day and throwing on the clothing to match. You follow trends halfheartedly because you become bored with them quickly. If a new trend hits you every day, you're ready to embrace that new trend -- if only for the next 24 hours. You're a bit conscious of your wallet when going clothing shopping, but if you find the fuzziest pair of slippers you've ever set your feet in, not much is going to stop you from making them yours. You probably don't care about, or even look at, what the label on your new garment says, as long as you like the way it looks and feels.

You may do well in tank tops to show off your arms, and you can never go wrong with blue denim. If you think about putting on makeup in the morning, it's probably very light, perhaps only lip gloss to give you even more than your natural shine. Arm bands and dangly bracelets are a must unless, like tight clothing, they're too constricting. Experimental Gemini is willing to try anything once, but your hair is usually pretty simple, with only twin braids to bring out your inner nature.

*Fave Label: Alexander McQueen*

Would Look Good On: Angelina Jolie

*Cancer*

Happiness is a sweater that has been your friend for years. Almost as attached to clothing as you are to your loved ones, you've spent years trying to bring back parachute pants, nehru jackets and jumpsuits. Some of these things may still be in your wardrobe, as will the most comfortable styles from every trend that catches your eye from now on. Even clad in the most traditional or comfortable of garb, you always keep an air of femininity about your wardrobe. Lace takes precedence over denim, and cargo pants are definitely out. One of the only things you spend haphazardly on is lingerie, from sports bras to sultry nighties. A favorite outfit might be a long, flowing skirt with a v-neck sweater and a raincoat. On warm days, beachwear and wraps with sandals are a must.

Long necklaces and pretty jewelry makes any outfit complete. Pearls are a favorite, and any shade of green is a pleasure to don. You probably don't go much for makeup, unless it is soft and easy to manage. You might not even own a blow dryer, preferring to let your hair dry naturally and hang down over your shoulders. On busy or windy days, you may only pause to pull it back in a loose knot. Cancer prefers to dress for the comforts of home and isn't given to new trends, but you know how to look for the world outside.

*Fave Label: Ralph Lauren*

Would Look Good On: Liv Tyler

*Leo*

The Lion rules the roost and wants the best of everything. If a garment is out of your budget, it must be yours. Price tags and labels rule what you buy. If the fashion mags haven't heard of a designer, you drop them like a hot coal. You could never be seen in public wearing anything but top quality. Comfort comes last in your book. If the latest trend requires pants t hat cut off your circulation and wobbly platform shoes, that's exactly what you'll be squeezing into and stumbling about on. Anything daring with a bold display of colors is your cup of tea, as long as it makes you look good. Business suits are for the workplace, and you wear them well, but in your own time you prefer flowing, elegant garments, custom tailored to your shape. It's imperative that you look the part of royalty.

You excel at wearing flashy, pricey jewelry. Your Sign rules the back, so going backless or strapless to the right soiree is never out of place. Favorite colors are gold, bronze and orange, whether you choose to wear these as an electric splash or a bold statement is your decision. You'll purr over anything that calls attention to the Lion's mane, whether is be handcrafted barrettes, colorful rubber bands or jeweled tiaras. One thing is for certain: Leo knows how to dress for success.

*Fave Label: Versace*

Would Look Good On: Madonna

*Virgo*

Every night before bed, Virgo, armed with a can of starch, can be found dutifully slaving over the ironing board. You take good care of your clothes, and they return the favor. A minimalist by nature, you sniff at trends that require pants so big you need to hold them up. As well, you disdain any clothing you can't move in. The thought of girdles makes you laugh outright. Price is important when you're picking out this season's wardrobe. You would never go to the sales rack to buy something under par, preferring instead to spend more for better quality. When you leave the house, you're wearing traditional styles with pleats ironed to a perfect angle, and there is not a speck of lint to be seen. The outfits you buy are simple, tailored to fit and will last a lifetime.

For fun the normally conservative Virgo might give in and wear a crop top to display a belly of which they can be truly proud. With hair in a bun, or pulled back in some other neat, out-of-the-way style, you fit in naturally with every season's trend. Nothing but earth tones for your closet. Natural colors and fabrics in browns and beiges fit you just fine. Not given to wearing much jewelry, you might try out a sardonyx, the earthier member of the onyx family, to add that bit of glamour without insulting your skin tone.

*Fave Label: Calvin Klein *

Would Look Good On: Cameron Diaz

*Libra*

The Scales make the best shopping buddy. Because of your excellent taste, off-the-rack is usually not quite good enough. Friends and family know to come to you during a fashion crisis, if they have the time to wait for you to make up your mind. Standing in front of your closet in the morning is a case of so many choices, so little time. You know everything in there works, the trick is to decide which one works best today. When your paycheck comes, you go shopping, and darn any price tag that gets in your way. You're a trendsetter when it comes to spicing up a classical look. Always tailored and impeccable, you still manage to keep up with the hottest trends in your own way. There's no throwing on an outfit in the morning, you put yourself together so you're head-to-toe in synch.

There are no extraneous piercings on your body, if you have an earring in your right ear, there's one in your left as well. Everything you wear is balanced, from your choice of color to the distance between the pinstripes on your suit. Your makeup is so impeccable that it almost looks like you're not wearing any. Jewelry, too, only serves to highlight your best features. The rich shade of the sapphire works best with your desire for comfortable blue tones. Libra loves to shop, and it shows.

*Fave Label: Giorgio Armani *

Would Look Good On: Gwyneth Paltrow

*Scorpio*

The always sexy Scorpion is hard to categorize. One day you could be sleek in the latest look, but the next you're kicking back in something romantic and flowy. Whatever you're wearing, and for whatever reason, you've probably got some ulterior motive. When you go out on the town in something short and skimpy, you're probably on the prowl for a partner who'll offer some fun in the P.M. You'll put on a pricey power suit if that's what it takes to score a high-level corporate job. You follow trends as long as they suit you, but you're no slave to fashion. If everyone went around with partially-shaven eyebrows, you would probably refrain. Hey, you've got class! On the other hand, you may have been first in line to partake in your pick of the best retro styles.

You'll either wear a lot of jewelry or no jewelry at all. Your hair might be long and luscious or short at spiky. You could wear wigs and costume paint, as long as how you're shaping yourself to look matches your changeable inner nature on that particular day. Scorpio is a master of disguise. You could wear makeup like a mask, or take it all off so those around you think you're revealing the bare truth. Your hidden, or not so hidden passion, is silky, sensual undergarments in black or red.

*Fave Label: Miu Miu *

Would Look Good On: Winona Ryder

*Sagittarius*

The Archer is usually more at home under the stars than indoors, but even the illustrious explorer needs to wear clothing. Not big on fashion, and not really caring about making a statement, you dress in comfortable clothes that allow freedom of movement and can handle the rugged nature of your existence. Clothing made out of hemp or other natural fibers suit you best. If you finally manage to render a garment unwearable for the holes, you can give it a proper burial to return it to the earth. Hippie days are not past yet, for long skirts, ponchos and loose-fit jeans suit you perfectly.

Sportswear of any kind suits your lifestyle. You may look out of place during dressy occasions, but you're not so concerned about what others think of your looks, concentrating instead on letting them in on the inner levels of your knowledge.

Hiking boots or sandals adorn your feet on most days. Going barefoot is not too rare, either. Makeup is a pain and jewelry just gets in the way, broken or lost, so you simply don't wear any. Strong colors, particularly navy blue, lifts your spirits, but you rarely bother to match your clothing. Sagittarius men have no problem with scraggly beards, and a woman's hair is something to turn into natural dreadlocks, shave off or throw back in a ponytail. Your colorful clothing causes smiles as you go, unassuming, on your way.

*Fave Label: Marc Jacobs*

Would Look Good On: Katie Holmes

*Capricorn*

The Goat is more comfortable in business suits than sweats, and no-nonsense heels than sandals. You are reasonable enough to want the best, but not to expect to get it on your frugal budget. There's no snob in your nature to stop you from going straight for the bargain rack and looking for the best the sales stickers have to offer. All your clothing is practical. It may not be the latest cut, but it still looks good enough to let your business associates know that you're serious about your career. If the price is right, you'll go so far as to get your clothing tailored, as long as it retains its classic, timeless style. For relaxation, you might wear pedal pushers, and leg warmers are a must at the gym. You may hunt for bargains, but you dress for success.

What you save on clothes, you splurge on accessories. Your jewelry is simple, but expensive. You can be classy without being gaudy, and an amethyst here or there never harmed anyone. Other than that, earthy you prefers browns, beiges and khaki. Your hair is not a big issue, as long as it's short, attractive and can be styled in less than five minutes. Combining adornment with use, Capricorn was one of the first to wear calculator watches, though pagers and cell phones are now the chief adornment to your pockets or purses.

*Fave Label: Donna Karan *

Would Look Good On: Christy Turlington

*Aquarius*

You'll never see a Water Bearer shopping in one of those big, corporate fashion dens that make their profit from monopolies and sweatshops. Thrift stores suit you much better, where you can get the most interesting clothes at the least damage to your pocketbook. You keep up with trends in your own way. You don't buy the new retro fashions, rather you find clothing from the time that this retro was new. Colorful clothing made from hemp, or anything that has shock value, is scattered about your wardrobe. You always have one jump on the next trend, whether or not it finds its way into popular culture. Among the mismatched, eclectic, daring garments in your possession, there is probably at least one gown or suit that is perfectly tailored, perfectly elegant and definitely expensive.

Ankles, though often sprained, are your Sign's favorite body part. Indulge in this by wearing anklets, strappy sandals and t-length skirts. Your hair is constantly changing -- you first dyed it green to shock your parents, but later just kept changing the color to catch the attention of the rest of the world. Henna is useful for this scheme. The makeup you wear is bright, fun and completely cruelty free. If you don't feel like it, though, you won't wear any at all. Adorning your body and clothing with turquoise is a good bet for adding beauty into your life.

*Fave Label: Anna Sui *

Would Look Good On: Christina Ricci

*Pisces*

The Fish likes to be able to flow in and out of clothing with ease. Most at home barefoot, in long, flowing skirts, you are most in tune with the world around you when your clothing is comfortable to the point of nonexistence. Clothes are, in fact, a social construct. You know you can't wander about naked, though, so you go to bargain stores and thrift shops to get yours. If you had it your way, you would probably go about in a bathing suit all day, throwing on a plastic bag or two when it got cold. You're flexible, though. If you buy a power suit and wear it like you mean it, you will eventually grow into it. Once you get past the hang-up of having something on your feet, you're prone to buying tons of shoes, so at least your toes can have some variety in their prison.

Moonstones are a good bet to adorn your body in strange places. Belly chains, anklets and, especially, toe rings cast a fantastical glimmer over whatever it is you're wearing. Hair that is long and tangled quickly becomes hair that is long and braided when the Fish needs a quick fix. When left in your natural state, you don't give a lot of thought to clothing. Pisces is a chameleon, however, so wherever you go and whatever you do, you never need to worry about fitting in.

*Fave Label: Stella McCartney Would Look Good On: Drew Barrymore *

Article from women.com

I wish I could follow my Taurus profile..Unfortuntely my budget doesn't allow me too..Though I do agree..Stiletto heals are silly..I much prefer flats


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm definitely living up to my Gemini Stereotypes! lol


----------



## Shoediva (Oct 2, 2004)

This is my profile. My SO use to work for Ralph Lauren so my closet was outfitted with RL clothes which are wayyy expensive but he had a nice discount. I owned a pair of suede pants that were a couple of thousands dollars!!! Unfortunately, he decided to move on to a better job (so overrated LOL) so no more perks at RL. 

OK so one truth in this profile for me is that *"you always keep an air of femininity about your wardrobe". *I enjoy and embrace being a woman and every outfit I put together has to have a touch of femininity, itâ€™s the *sexiest* component of any outfit. I can wear a pair of jeans and add a blouse with a touch a lace and walaa I look hot!!

Also, another truth to my profile was *"pretty jewelry makes any outfit complete",* and I can't stress this enough. Many a times the right accessory makes and ordinary outfit into a WOW!! Whats really in now are layered jewelry, great look just dont overdo the layers! 

Here's my complete crab profile:

*Cancer*

Happiness is a sweater that has been your friend for years. Almost as attached to clothing as you are to your loved ones, you've spent years trying to bring back parachute pants, nehru jackets and jumpsuits. Some of these things may still be in your wardrobe, as will the most comfortable styles from every trend that catches your eye from now on. Even clad in the most traditional or comfortable of garb, you always keep an air of femininity about your wardrobe. Lace takes precedence over denim, and cargo pants are definitely out. One of the only things you spend haphazardly on is lingerie, from sports bras to sultry nighties. A favorite outfit might be a long, flowing skirt with a v-neck sweater and a raincoat. On warm days, beachwear and wraps with sandals are a must.

Long necklaces and pretty jewelry makes any outfit complete. Pearls are a favorite, and any shade of green is a pleasure to don. You probably don't go much for makeup, unless it is soft and easy to manage. You might not even own a blow dryer, preferring to let your hair dry naturally and hang down over your shoulders. On busy or windy days, you may only pause to pull it back in a loose knot. Cancer prefers to dress for the comforts of home and isn't given to new trends, but you know how to look for the world outside.

*Fave Label: Ralph Lauren*

Would Look Good On: Liv Tyler


----------



## Leony (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shoediva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _Each zodiac sign has its own sense of fashion and style. Aries can usually be found in red, Scorpio is dressed to kill and Sagittarius doesn't much care what it wears, so long as the clothing gives them room to move. What you wear can say a lot about who you are and what you want out of life. Click on your sign below to find your fashion horoscope._ 


*Leo*

The Lion rules the roost and wants the best of everything. If a garment is out of your budget, it must be yours. Price tags and labels rule what you buy. If the fashion mags haven't heard of a designer, you drop them like a hot coal. You could never be seen in public wearing anything but top quality. Comfort comes last in your book. If the latest trend requires pants t hat cut off your circulation and wobbly platform shoes, that's exactly what you'll be squeezing into and stumbling about on. Anything daring with a bold display of colors is your cup of tea, as long as it makes you look good. Business suits are for the workplace, and you wear them well, but in your own time you prefer flowing, elegant garments, custom tailored to your shape. It's imperative that you look the part of royalty.

You excel at wearing flashy, pricey jewelry. Your Sign rules the back, so going backless or strapless to the right soiree is never out of place. Favorite colors are gold, bronze and orange, whether you choose to wear these as an electric splash or a bold statement is your decision. You'll purr over anything that calls attention to the Lion's mane, whether is be handcrafted barrettes, colorful rubber bands or jeweled tiaras. One thing is for certain: Leo knows how to dress for success.

*Fave Label: Versace*

Would Look Good On: Madonna

Article from women.com

This is interesting, I do look good on golds, bronze and orange. I found this quite true for me lol.

_PS. SORRY to bump this thread. I accidentally found this under the similar thread links._


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 27, 2006)

wow, it's kind if accurate.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 27, 2006)

yay, Gemini is so true. when i read the first sentence, i laughed and thought : wow, so they actually looked into _my_ closet... it's also true i love tank tops, i use to wear a lot when i was younger. blue denim, definitely. it's also true I don't care much of the brand as long as I love the clothes.

as for make up, sure i love my natural skincolor, but heavy blue eyes have always been one of my favorite looks. lipgloss, oh yeah, I don't like much lipsticks.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I'm a Virgo and this could not be more wrong in describing me. The only part I agreed with is that I don't go to sales racks. Sometimes I wonder if my parents got my birthday wrong - I NEVER fit any description of a Virgo lol.


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *allisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Aquarius* 

You'll *never see a Water Bearer shopping in one of those big, corporate fashion dens that make their profit from monopolies and sweatshops. Thrift stores suit you much better, where you can get the most interesting clothes at the least damage to your pocketbook*. You keep up with trends in your own way. You don't buy the new retro fashions,* rather you find clothing from the time that this retro was new*. Colorful clothing made from hemp, or anything that has shock value, is scattered about your wardrobe. You always have one jump on the next trend, whether or not it finds its way into popular culture. Among *the mismatched, eclectic, daring garments in your possession, there is probably at least one gown or suit that is perfectly tailored, perfectly elegant and definitely expensive*. Ankles, *though often sprained*, are your Sign's favorite body part. Indulge in this by wearing anklets, strappy sandals and t-length skirts.* Your hair is constantly changing* -- you first dyed it green to shock your parents, but later just kept changing the color to catch the attention of the rest of the world. Henna is useful for this scheme. *The makeup you wear is bright, fun and completely cruelty free*. *If you don't feel like it, though, you won't wear any at all.* Adorning your body and clothing with turquoise is a good bet for adding beauty into your life.

Ok, so it was a pretty close description. You always see Aquarians being described as crazy, eccentric, shocking and off-beat. We're not all that crazy, I promise! Haha. I'm not so much into the whole "shock value" of clothing... I actually don't like that much attention at all. I do like shopping in thrift stores, but I find it pretty hit-or-miss a lot of the time. I like combining funky things with classic items that never really go out of style. Funny, though... my ankles are the weakest part of my body [sprained them ALL the time when I was younger]. I've been thinking about trying out something turquoise, but considering the majority of my wardrobe is either red, black, dark green, or dark denim, I think it might look a little too bold





Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I'm a Virgo and this could not be more wrong in describing me. The only part I agreed with is that I don't go to sales racks. Sometimes I wonder if my parents got my birthday wrong - I NEVER fit any description of a Virgo lol. Kinda off topic... but I thought I'd share anyway. There are other elements in your horoscope that can contribute to your personality and such. You are a Virgo because that's the sign that the sun was in when you were born. However, depending on what signs all your other planets are in, it can make a big difference... some may have a stronger influence on you than your Virgo sun, and so that's why you might not fit the descriptions of the typical Virgo. I have 3 Virgo friends, and they're all completely different in their personalities!


----------



## monniej (Sep 27, 2006)

*Libra*

The Scales make the best shopping buddy. Because of your excellent taste, off-the-rack is usually not quite good enough. Friends and family know to come to you during a fashion crisis, if they have the time to wait for you to make up your mind. Standing in front of your closet in the morning is a case of so many choices, so little time. You know everything in there works, the trick is to decide which one works best today. When your paycheck comes, you go shopping, and darn any price tag that gets in your way. You're a trendsetter when it comes to spicing up a classical look. Always tailored and impeccable, you still manage to keep up with the hottest trends in your own way. There's no throwing on an outfit in the morning, you put yourself together so you're head-to-toe in synch.

There are no extraneous piercings on your body, if you have an earring in your right ear, there's one in your left as well. Everything you wear is balanced, from your choice of color to the distance between the pinstripes on your suit. Your makeup is so impeccable that it almost looks like you're not wearing any. Jewelry, too, only serves to highlight your best features. The rich shade of the sapphire works best with your desire for comfortable blue tones. Libra loves to shop, and it shows.

*Fave Label: Giorgio Armani *

Would Look Good On: Gwyneth Paltrow

*oh my goodness, this is so me! except for the piercings ~ i love piercings and tatoos!*


----------



## LilDee (Sep 28, 2006)

i'm a capricorn.. and it's so not me! lol! colorful summer dresses are my favorite clothes and my hair is long.. lol

i do love high heels though


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 28, 2006)

I am also a capricon and that is SO NOT TRUE. I am a tight skinny low rise jeans, converse and screen teeshirt kinda girl. When I want to be classy? A summer dress and a converse shoe. I am simplistic with my dressing...Not...THAT!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 28, 2006)

mine...

Gemini

Every day is an adventure for the Twins. You probably open your closet in the morning to have a mountain of crumpled garments cascade onto your head. Once you dig through the mess, it is only a question of figuring out what you feel like that day and throwing on the clothing to match. You follow trends halfheartedly because you become bored with them quickly. If a new trend hits you every day, you're ready to embrace that new trend -- if only for the next 24 hours. You're a bit conscious of your wallet when going clothing shopping, but if you find the fuzziest pair of slippers you've ever set your feet in, not much is going to stop you from making them yours. You probably don't care about, or even look at, what the label on your new garment says, as long as you like the way it looks and feels.

You may do well in tank tops to show off your arms, and you can never go wrong with blue denim. If you think about putting on makeup in the morning, it's probably very light, perhaps only lip gloss to give you even more than your natural shine. Arm bands and dangly bracelets are a must unless, like tight clothing, they're too constricting. Experimental Gemini is willing to try anything once, but your hair is usually pretty simple, with only twin braids to bring out your inner nature.

Fave Label: Alexander McQueen

Would Look Good On: Angelina Jolie


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shoediva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Pisces** The Fish likes to be able to flow in and out of clothing with ease*. *Most at home barefoot, in long, flowing skirts, you are most in tune with the world around you when your clothing is comfortable to the point of nonexistence.* Clothes are, in fact, a social construct. You know you can't wander about naked, though, so you go to bargain stores and thrift shops to get yours. If you had it your way, you would probably go about in a bathing suit all day, throwing on a plastic bag or two when it got cold. *You're flexible, though. If you buy a power suit and wear it like you mean it, you will eventually grow into it*. Once you get past the hang-up of having something on your feet, *you're prone to buying tons of shoes*, so at least your toes can have some variety in their prison.

Moonstones are a good bet to adorn your body in strange places. Belly chains, anklets and, especially, toe rings cast a fantastical glimmer over whatever it is you're wearing. Hair that is long and tangled quickly becomes hair that is long and braided when the Fish needs a quick fix. *When left in your natural state, you don't give a lot of thought to clothing*. Pisces is a chameleon, however, so wherever you go and whatever you do, you never need to worry about fitting in.

*Fave Label: Stella McCartney *

Would Look Good On: Drew Barrymore

Pretty accurate, except I wouldn't walk around half-naked. Comfort is a big thing for me, I like to wear clothes that don't tug or bunch or get in the way of movement, but kind of glide and float over my body. I like fashion, but I'd never let it make me uncomfortable.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm a Gemini, and I find this pretty accurate! My closet is a diaster!


----------



## ivette (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Maja (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm Taurus. I'm not so much a label snob as I am a fabric snob (I admit). They are wrong about the colours though; I love bright colours.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 30, 2006)

*Scorpio*

The always sexy Scorpion is hard to categorize. One day you could be sleek in the latest look, but the next you're kicking back in something romantic and flowy. Whatever you're wearing, and for whatever reason, you've probably got some ulterior motive. When you go out on the town in something short and skimpy, you're probably on the prowl for a partner who'll offer some fun in the P.M. You'll put on a pricey power suit if that's what it takes to score a high-level corporate job. You follow trends as long as they suit you, but you're no slave to fashion. If everyone went around with partially-shaven eyebrows, you would probably refrain. Hey, you've got class! On the other hand, you may have been first in line to partake in your pick of the best retro styles.

You'll either wear a lot of jewelry or no jewelry at all. Your hair might be long and luscious or short at spiky. You could wear wigs and costume paint, as long as how you're shaping yourself to look matches your changeable inner nature on that particular day. Scorpio is a master of disguise. You could wear makeup like a mask, or take it all off so those around you think you're revealing the bare truth. Your hidden, or not so hidden passion, is silky, sensual undergarments in black or red.

*Fave Label: Miu Miu *

Would Look Good On: Winona Ryder

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm a true Libra from head to toe!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 2, 2006)

*Aquarius*

You'll never see a Water Bearer shopping in one of those big, corporate fashion dens that make their profit from monopolies and sweatshops. Thrift stores suit you much better, where you can get the most interesting clothes at the least damage to your pocketbook. You keep up with trends in your own way. You don't buy the new retro fashions, rather you find clothing from the time that this retro was new. Colorful clothing made from hemp, or anything that has shock value, is scattered about your wardrobe. You always have one jump on the next trend, whether or not it finds its way into popular culture. Among the mismatched, eclectic, daring garments in your possession, there is probably at least one gown or suit that is perfectly tailored, perfectly elegant and definitely expensive.

Ankles, though often sprained, are your Sign's favorite body part. Indulge in this by wearing anklets, strappy sandals and t-length skirts. Your hair is constantly changing -- you first dyed it green to shock your parents, but later just kept changing the color to catch the attention of the rest of the world. Henna is useful for this scheme. The makeup you wear is bright, fun and completely cruelty free. If you don't feel like it, though, you won't wear any at all. Adorning your body and clothing with turquoise is a good bet for adding beauty into your life.

Fave Label: Anna Sui

Would Look Good On: Christina Ricci

lol, funny they picked Christina Ricci because when I was younger, so many people would tell me I looked like her, though I didn't see it at all


----------



## aliesc (Oct 2, 2006)

My profile was a Gemini and it was mostly true. The only thing that might be off for me is the part about the bracelets. I dont like bracelets, they feel awkward for me. But the rest is true, especially the makeup and tank top part.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm.... I'm not in 100% agreement with mine (Capricorn). I'd love to have power suits, but I'm just as comfy in sweats LMAO!


----------



## momidoll (Oct 3, 2006)

Gemini

Every day is an adventure for the Twins. You probably open your closet in the morning to have a mountain of crumpled garments cascade onto your head. Once you dig through the mess, it is only a question of figuring out what you feel like that day and throwing on the clothing to match. You follow trends halfheartedly because you become bored with them quickly. If a new trend hits you every day, you're ready to embrace that new trend -- if only for the next 24 hours. You're a bit conscious of your wallet when going clothing shopping, but if you find the fuzziest pair of slippers you've ever set your feet in, not much is going to stop you from making them yours. You probably don't care about, or even look at, what the label on your new garment says, as long as you like the way it looks and feels.

You may do well in tank tops to show off your arms, and you can never go wrong with blue denim. If you think about putting on makeup in the morning, it's probably very light, perhaps only lip gloss to give you even more than your natural shine. Arm bands and dangly bracelets are a must unless, like tight clothing, they're too constricting. Experimental Gemini is willing to try anything once, but your hair is usually pretty simple, with only twin braids to bring out your inner nature.


----------



## geebers (Oct 3, 2006)

I am a Taurus but I am on the cusp (I was born first day of Taurus). I think Aries fits me WAY more. Im so not a label snob and actually tend to buy off the rack/cheap stuff all the time. I could care less for high end clothing. However, I do wear classy styles as opposed to new trends.

But I love blacks and reds and a lot of times Ill wear something that everyone scoffs at -only to have it come into style a month later. So I guess we can go with Aries.


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont believe in horoscopes. this doesnt describe me at all.


----------

